# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Hoofdpijn

## nher

Niezen of hoesten veroorzaakt bij mij hoofdpijn. Met name is de pijn voelbaar in mijn voorhoofd. Na een paar minuten trekt de pijn weer weg. De KNO arts kan niets bijzonders ontdekken.
Het is begonnen een paar jaar geleden na een voorhoofdsholte ontsteking. Wie kan hier iets zinnigs over melden?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Nher,

Wat akelig voor je....wel prettig dat ondanks dat dit gebeurd de pijn toch na enige minuten wegtrekt.....
helaas heb ik geen advies voor jou, ik ben hier niet mee bekend, maar ik wens jou sterkte hiermee en ik hoop dat er iemand is die "wel" weet waar dit aan zou kunnen liggen...jammer dat de KNO arts niets voor je kan betekenen...hopenlijk is het tijdelijk en trekt het over een tijdje weg....Succes ermee...

Groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------

